
How do I handle a bad client who is contacting me after calling it quits? - Meshed
http://www.logicalbacon.com/how-do-i-handle-a-bad-client-who-is-contacting-me-after-calling-it-quits/
======
hwstar
“I’ve raised my rates. Less work now but way better clients and the total
revenue is about the same” “Raise your rates until they stop calling or the
work becomes worth it. Sometimes they bite”

I learned this a long time ago. The person who pays the least complains the
most.

